# Остеома на голове и внутри кости на правом колене



## Atari00 (15 Май 2017)

Здравствуйте, у меня недавно обнаружили Остеому на голове около макушки, но она вроде перестала расти, а вот совсем недавно у меня начала правая колено болеть, сделали рентген оказалось что там есть маленькая точка прям внутри кости и вокруг какие то изменения кости и что это скорее всего тоже остеома, вчера ночью именно эта точка болела когда я наступал на правую ногу, боюсь что оно растёт, вот только куда растёт, во внутрь может быть, потому что внешних изменения на колене нет и шишки не видно. Можно ли остановить рост Остеомы? Подскажите пожалуйста


----------



## La murr (15 Май 2017)

@Atari00, здравствуйте!
Вы можете обратиться к любому специалисту форума на странице его личного профиля или в переписке, дав ссылку на свою тему и задав вопросы, которые Вас интересуют - *врачи форума*


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (16 Май 2017)

Нужно очно обратиться к ортопеду.


----------

